# Hiniker headlights



## LE PARAVI (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm using my 07 Jeep Wrangler and I never had an issue with the headlights but now all of the sudden tgey don't work unless I turn the high beams and that's only to use the low beams in the plow, if I turn off the high beams the lights just turned off.
This problem is making me crazy.
Any recommendations will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LE PARAVI said:


> I'm using my 07 Jeep Wrangler and I never had an issue with the headlights but now all of the sudden tgey don't work unless I turn the high beams and that's only to use the low beams in the plow, if I turn off the high beams the lights just turned off.
> This problem is making me crazy.
> Any recommendations will be greatly appreciated.


Start with checking the grounds and plugs on the harness for corrosion and clean as needed.


----------



## LE PARAVI (Jan 2, 2019)

Thank you, I will do that.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

With a Henniker I’d start with making sure you’ve selected plow lights on the controller

Then I would check the three relays for your lights

Then I would look for any loose connections loose wires burnt out bulbs

And while you’re at it pull the plug a part for the plow control (at the bumper)and look at the pins inside of the plug
Hiniker uses very small pans and it’s easy for one or two to get pushed back into the plug.

You can gently pull the pins back into place and then what I do is on the backside of the plug where the wires go in I put a big glob of epoxy on the backside of the plug this will hold the wires in place for a few seasons.

Is this a new installation or existing one


----------



## LE PARAVI (Jan 2, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> With a Henniker I'd start with making sure you've selected plow lights on the controller
> 
> Then I would check the three relays for your lights
> 
> ...


It's not a new installation, I've been using this plow for about 5 years but the lights stop working, they only work if I have the high beams on.


----------



## LE PARAVI (Jan 2, 2019)

So, an update: I ended up bringing the plow and Jeep to an authorized Hiniker dealer and they found that I need a brand new harness, I'm very suspicious about that because remember the lights work but only if I have the lights on the Jeep on high beams, unfortunately I don't have any other place around to bring the plow to be looked at, estimate cost $700.00 that's going to hurt the bank.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LE PARAVI said:


> So, an update: I ended up bringing the plow and Jeep to an authorized Hiniker dealer and they found that I need a brand new harness, I'm very suspicious about that because remember the lights work but only if I have the lights on the Jeep on high beams, unfortunately I don't have any other place around to bring the plow to be looked at, estimate cost $700.00 that's going to hurt the bank.


Not what anyone wants to hear but if it takes care of the problem and the dealer is your only choice then so be it.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Did you try any of the suggestions that were given ?

I went out to try to re-create your situation of only having the highbeams so I started pulling relays for the lights and lo and behold I could re-create your situation .

All You need a five dollar relay for your lightsAnd a new dealer that knows how to diagnose a simple problem isinstead of throwing expensive parts at it .
(Or try the fix given)

There’ll be a bank of three relays all next to each other the middle relay is for your low beams.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Pics


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Pics
> 
> View attachment 188461
> 
> ...


Hyrdo looks a little die electric grease is needed based on the corrosion on the relay tangs.


----------



## LE PARAVI (Jan 2, 2019)

BUFF said:


> Hyrdo looks a little die electric grease is needed based on the corrosion on the relay tangs.


You know, I started to believe that this dealership is a money ***** because they charge me $150.00 to make an appointment for them just to check the problem after that I have now to wait about 5 business days to get the harness, where is it coming from? China.....
Very sad about this.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Hyrdo looks a little die electric grease is needed based on the corrosion on the relay tangs.


Everyone knows that dielectric grease is an even bigger scam than plow fluid


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Everyone knows that dielectric grease is an even bigger scam than plow fluid


Though fabric under Mulch was the scam of the century.....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LE PARAVI said:


> You know, I started to believe that this dealership is a money ***** because they charge me $150.00 to make an appointment for them just to check the problem after that I have now to wait about 5 business days to get the harness, where is it coming from? China.....
> Very sad about this.


$150.00 just to check it out, that's BS..... I could see a small fee if anything at all. Not a good way to build a business relationship.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BUFF said:


> Hyrdo looks a little die electric grease is needed based on the corrosion on the relay tangs.


 I noticed that when I was looking at the picture .
They were mounted to the firewall along time ago I don't think they looked too bad.
And they work.
I always carry a spare 5 -7 dollar relay in the glove box.

No, dielectric grease..... no-nox.....
just a dab.

I guess the new harness would come with a new relay (s) ,good luck OP


----------



## LE PARAVI (Jan 2, 2019)

I hope so too, for $700.00 it better.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

cwren2472 said:


> Everyone knows that dielectric grease is an even bigger scam than plow fluid


Why is that? I must've missed that memo! pls explain.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

info4tim said:


> Why is that? I must've missed that memo! pls explain.


Sorry, I wasnt being serious. It was an inside joke


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

cwren2472 said:


> Sorry, I wasnt being serious. It was an inside joke


Ah ok ty.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

info4tim said:


> Ah ok ty.


Get some  and a do a search on AFT......


----------

